
Introducing Expertise Marketplaces; Paving the Way to Solving Political Hacking - horia_
https://steemit.com/blockchain/@horria/solving-the-human-trust-problem-within-marketplaces-of-expertise
======
blauwchain
Interesting writeup. I think it's an often overlooked point that shilling
motivated by bounty programs harms end users who mistake it for expertise.
There is a real problem being tackled here will be watching with interest.

~~~
horia_
Glad to hear it! Thanks for the interest

